
0xBitcoin: Bitcoin has been ported onto an Ethereum smart contract. PoW mining - mineable
0xBitcoin
Decentralized Ethereum Payments
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;0xbitcoin.org<p>Symbol:
0xBTC<p>Bitcoin was ported onto Ethereum as 0xBTC on Feb-06-2018 04:03:46 AM +UTC. It is the first PoW-mineable erc-20 token.
It has the same halvings, difficulty, eras, and total coin cap of Bitcoin, but with the speed and versatility of an ERC20 token on Ethereum.<p>The purpose is to provide a tool that is the first truly Proof of Work mined token on Ethereum.  
This tool is also the first decentralized payment mechanism on Ethereum besides Ether itself.  This is important because Ether is not designed to be a currency or to be a base pair.  
It is designed to be the lifeblood for the Ethereum Network.  
Ether is only a &#x27;means to an end&#x27; for that purpose and would not exist if the Ethereum network could be secured without it.  
Therefore it is important that the community looks to shift payments to a token that is 1) specifically designed for the purpose of payments and that 2) interacts with all standardized token services unlike Ether.<p>Attributes:
- No premine<p>- No ICO<p>- Mine for free with a CPU&#x2F;GPU in a pool or solo<p>- Decentralized community and ownership (Operated as a DAO)<p>- There is no central entity controlling or operating this<p>- Mine and transfer exactly like bitcoin, but 10x faster and 100x cheaper<p>- Interfaces with smart contracts for storing and transferring value, unlike Ether.  (Ether is not intended to be used for payments and is not a token.)<p>Related Websites:<p>- BitcoinTalk: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcointalk.org&#x2F;index.php?topic=3039182.msg31301369#msg31301369<p>- Reddit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;0xbitcoin&#x2F;<p>- Discord (Support and Chat) : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;JGEqqmS<p>- GitHub Contract: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;0xbitcoin<p>- GitHub Miner: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;0xbitcoin&#x2F;0xbitcoin-miner<p>- Contract: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;address&#x2F;0xb6ed7644c69416d67b522e20bc294a9a9b405b31<p>- pool: tokenminingpool.com (600 miners)
======
quickthrower2
Submitted 2 days ago by same user. Looks like an advert.

